# Apparently this *is* a joke: Church on your Wii!



## Grimfang (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/debut-trailer-mass-we/59138

Yup. I can see all the uses of the fun, exciting, and wholesome entertainment. Never leave your home on Sundays again! You can even practice all week before going to _REAL LIFE_ church!

I'm still catching up with things on the intertubes, but it seems this is fresh.


----------



## Nocturne (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Apparently this isn't a joke: Church on your Wii!*

Just. Wow.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Apparently this isn't a joke: Church on your Wii!*

Irony: I got a GTA commercial XD

Definately not real though... waaay too gimmicky, even for nintendo.

Though it reminds of the really old bible thumping games...


I did love bible buffet though ._.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Apparently this isn't a joke: Church on your Wii!*

Is it a joke? It looked so legit from what I saw, and I somehow don't know if I can believe it.. but I do. >_>

edit: oh, nevermind.. I think this is a big fucking joke (I always post threads too soon) x:
I'm gonna go back to not being on the forums now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a joke obviously

inb4 thread jacking, by crazy people on here


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> inb4 thread jacking, by crazy people on here



Don't do that. it's annoying.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 17, 2009)

Poe's Law strikes again.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

*sigh* at least is not wii-jacking.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Poe's Law strikes again.



Honestly, I don't believe it's real because I can't find any information on it's development company "Prayer works interactive"


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Poe's Law strikes again.


Poe's law meet desktop



The Drunken Ace said:


> *sigh* at least is not wii-jacking.


in bed


----------



## pheonix (Nov 17, 2009)

I want that 1 minute I just wasted back.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 17, 2009)

Jesus titty fucking christ... Knowing Nintendo's past with religious psychos making unlicensed games for their consoles... yeah definitely not real...


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, that version would only sell to Catholics (constant kneeling, genuflection, ect), but if someone made a version that would appeal to southern baptists... holy crap they'd make millions. 

BTW, going to go with obvious fake. The "controllers look like they're made of cardboard, and the "kneeling pad" are wooden stepstools with cheap padding on top. Still funny, especially as they sent out a press release. Maybe they're hoping Nintendo will take notice?


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Nov 20, 2009)

Sillier things have been made. Like the SNES Noah's arch that was a Wolfenstein clone.


----------

